# Беларусь > Минская область > Березино >  развивашки для дошколят

## innalink

я вот на ютубе увидела ролик центра smartum как дети быстро считают в уме ,не понимаю каким образом это работает?кто бывал там, можете рассказать про эту технику?

----------


## nadiin

про смартум тоже слышала,если не ошибаюсь эта техника называется ментальная арифметика, у подруги туда дочь ходит,помимо устного счета наладили память и сообразительность,подруга довольна качеством занятий)я вот тоже думаю туда своего записать как 5 лет стукнет)

----------

